# What wall switch for bath fan/light/heater?



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is a link to the switch you need :thumbsup:

http://www.bathroomfanexperts.com/product.php?p=ps_20amp2fun&product=171839


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Home Depot has all the supplies.

You need to decide which way you want to go.


The easiest is to skip the night light. If you want the night light, you need 4 switches. They can be installed however you want them to be. 

Usually we put two "stacked switches" next to each other in a 2 gang box.

If it was my bathroom I would install a 4 gang box for 


(in order, from doorway) 

Light

Night light

Fan timer 

Heat switch (or timer)

Actually if it was my house I'd skip the night light. It seems dumb in most applications. A night light should be a photo cell activated extremely low watt LED or something smarter than a switched 7 watt lamp that will burn out and never get replaced.

Actually, for real..... if it was my house I wouldn't use any king of light combo unit. The bathroom has lighting. All you really need is the heat/vent.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Question of type of switch to use*

...Regardless of the type of switch you use, to control ALL the functions of your new FAN/LIGHT/HEATER/N.L. you will need the additional wiring from the appliance to the wall switch!!! :yes::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

There one thing you have to keep in your mind with bathroom light / fartfan / heater and nitelite unit the best thing to do this is run it own circuit { I know manufacter will mention that somewhere in the installment sheet }

Yeah you can use the duplex switches but IMO it cheaper and more durable get single pole switch with 4 gang box set up [ only if you have plenty room the wall cavity ( most case it may get lucky but most of the time no you will need two gang box to do this or three gang box )

For moi., This what I do run like this set up is get three gang box and the first switch is duplex switch for lights { main light and nitelite } then get two timers one for fartfan and second one for heater there are few diffrent type of timers you want either spring wounded timer or electronic timer set up.

Merci,Marc


----------



## janralix (Apr 26, 2009)

All good information...thanks.

Now, I recently found this: Broan makes a model 77DV (or 77DW) that has all the functions in a single gang box. Shouldn't this work with the Panasonic model I referenced?


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

No











http://www.broan.com/display/router.asp?ProductID=2961


It says right there that the the _four functions_ are 

• Single switch provides three settings for fan sensor (On/Off/Auto). • Remaining switches for light/night-light. 

I don't know how that is considered four functions but it won't work.


You also need to run new cable/wire to the new fan so you might as well install at laeast a 2 gang box.


----------

